# Just wondering ....



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

I am just wondering how common these things are...for curiousity's sake and for sake of arguement. I treat my Hubby as the following questions will show...i would like to know how many married men get the same.
1. How many get sex just about everyday?
2. How many get a blowjob everyday?
3.Is your wife the aggressor?
4.Get your fantasties fulfilled?
5. Share everything, good bad and the uguly?
6.Have a wife that wants to be treated like a porn star in the bedroom?
7.Does not care about other men?
8.Actually loves giving you pleasure?
9.Takes interest in your sports, music etc???
Just would like to know ... to see what the norm is .Thanks.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

1. No
2. Are you kidding?? LOL Hell no!
3. No, but occasionally.
4. Sometimes 
5. Pretty much, yes
6. No
7. Yes, she only cares about me
8. When the mood strikes yes.
9. Yes


I think you will find question #1 to vary with age groups, time married, and current marriage 'cycle'.


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Speaking TRUTHFULLY, for my husband:
1. Yep.Usually more than once on the weekend. 
2. Pretty much, since its something I love doing. 
3. Quite frequently, unless I want to be more submissive that night.
4. Lets just say I know how to make his toes curl...
5. Yeah, I am an open book, and he knows it and loves it
6. LMAO...I am HIS porn star in the bedroom
7. There is nothing another man could do for me that I cannot get at home; they don't even register with me anymore
8. We both love pleasing each other, which is why our sex life is so amazing.
9. Yep. We share most of the same interests anyhow, and talk about our own unique interests. 

Marriages have ups and downs, and right now, after some hard work (and continuing work) ours is on a BIG up...and we are working hard to learn how to keep it there, or at least on more of an up than a down.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Mommybean said:


> 2. Pretty much, since *its something I love doing*.


This is the key. It's a percentage of preference issue in my opinion. Some women love giving BJs, some just dont, even though they may be bedroom porn stars in other areas. 
All though most guys like getting them I would say the
percentage of women that truly like giving them is far less.
Thats what my long term studies indicate anyway.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Mommybean- so glad to know that there are other married women like myself.I feel that i dont have alot of things in common with other women. I agree that marriage is continuous work...but i also think that things between man and wife should be giving and recieving.Does your hubby treat you the same?


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

My husband, after screwing up very hard in the past, has come full circle and treats me great in every way I can imagine. He is very attentive to my needs, both sexually and emotionally now (he had a hard time with the emotional aspect of it previously) and not a single day goes by that he does not make sure I know exactly how important I am to him. He is a great father, husband, and has blosssomed into the awesome man he always wanted to be but did not know how to be. 
We've been together 5 years, and a lot of it was an uphill battle, but the place that we are in with each other, and as a family, was worth every misstep we made.


----------



## Feelingalone (Apr 22, 2009)

Mommybean,

What was it that he needed to change to be more emotionally connected with you. That is my big issue from the way I was raised I was reverting back. What made the difference?


----------



## revitalizedhusband (Feb 9, 2009)

gabejoel said:


> I
> 1. How many get sex just about everyday?
> 2. How many get a blowjob everyday?
> 3.Is your wife the aggressor?
> ...



1. Yes, my wife and I have sex nearly every day, average about 5 times a week.

2. BJ everyday :lol:...most like once a month at best.

3. My wife is not the aggressor, but can surprise me at times.

4. Fantasies fulfilled...some yes, some no.

5. Yes, we share everything.

6. She wouldn't admit it, but yes, she wants to be treated "naughty" in the bedroom. 

7. My wife could care less about other men.

8. Other than oral, yes, my wife loves giving me pleasure.

9. Sports? no, music, video games, hobbies, yes...


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Basically, he needed to get over his past. His mother was very emotionally abusive and neglectful. She would get mad at him when he was sick, spank him for needing care. She ran out on them when he was 12, and he has never gotten over all that she WASN'T and then her leaving. The things he saw growing up created a very bad scenario in our marriage. He had to hit his own personal rock bottom, and realize what he has in me...at that point, he quit running, got the meds he needed (depression) and went into counseling. 

Letting go of the garbage that came from his family of origin, severing ties with most of them, is what has allowed him to become himself...thats the most important thing...remembering that it only can shape his life if HE lets it.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Mommybean- that is what i am waiting for...i feel like i have been waiting for him to catch up to me.It hurts alot sometimes when you give 150% and you dont get it back.What bothers me more is he totally clueless even with me being open with him about how i feel! I am glad that you and your hubby are now making the journey together and good to know that patience can pay off.


----------



## jane. (Jul 10, 2009)

As far as my husband goes...

1. How many get sex just about everyday? *We do now, but it wasn't always this way.*

2. How many get a blowjob everyday? *Yes.*

3.Is your wife the aggressor? *Sometimes.*

4.Get your fantasties fulfilled? *As far as any fantasy he has with me, yes. However, I know of some but not all his fantasies, which do not include me in which case I will say no and will not happen.*

5. Share everything, good bad and the uguly? *Big resounding h*ll no. There are some things that should be kept private, like a bad case of diarrhea for example.*

6.Have a wife that wants to be treated like a porn star in the bedroom? *Yes and no. Some things are fun. But other things, like constant non-stop hard thrusting in awkward positions so you can see everything on the screen might look good on tv, but do absolutely nothing for me. I don't mind doing it for a little bit if the husband wants to. But man, my muscles can only take so much.*

7.Does not care about other men? *I couldn't care less about other men.*

8.Actually loves giving you pleasure? *What good wife wouldn't love making her husband feel good.*

9.Takes interest in your sports, music etc??? *Eh. Sometimes I'll sit with him while he's watching golf or a Cubs game. And I like some of the underground music he listens to. But most of it is just not my thing.*


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

revitalizedhusband said:


> 6. She wouldn't admit it, but yes, she wants to be treated "naughty" in the bedroom.


Hehe...sounds familiar.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

gabejoel said:


> I am just wondering how common these things are...for curiousity's sake and for sake of arguement. I treat my Hubby as the following questions will show...i would like to know how many married men get the same.
> 1. How many get sex just about everyday?
> 2. How many get a blowjob everyday?
> 3.Is your wife the aggressor?
> ...


Let's see...

1. Not even close. Just about every other month, maybe.
2. Try Never
3. Nope
4. Fulfilled? Can't even discuss them
5. Her topics of conversation: The Kids, Schedules, Weather
6. Yeah...I don't think so. Lights out, missionary only
7. True, as far as I can tell
8. Not that I can tell
9. Nope

*blinks* Jeez..am I even married?


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

gabejoel said:


> I am just wondering how common these things are...for curiousity's sake and for sake of arguement. I treat my Hubby as the following questions will show...i would like to know how many married men get the same.
> 1. How many get sex just about everyday?
> 2. How many get a blowjob everyday?
> 3.Is your wife the aggressor?
> ...


At the risk of making myself depressed

1. Once a month. Sometimes less.
2. One in the 9 years we've been married.
3. Never
4. LoL, she'd just call me a perv and not have sex with me for a month.
5. Yes.
6. She doesnt even want to hear the word porn. Any more aggressive then usual sex is viewed as "animal sex" in her opinion.
7. She doesnt even care about the one she has, cares less about the rest of em
8. Haha.
9. She claims to like football and baseball. She wont watch either and attempts to force a channel change. I let her during regular season baseball. Dont touch that remote on football sunday.


I pray to god for the sake of my fellow man that this is not the norm. good god, I wouldnt even wish it on my worst enemy.



John


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Guys my sex live improved when I decided to take matters into my own hands. ta-da da "thank you i'll be here all night" 

No a couple years ago I started reading like a mad man on what turns women on, different thrusting angles, using teasing for build up, getting a "rough guy tough guy" act going, being spontaneous, using vibrators to aid in stimulation, as we released more and more intense orgasms from her, our sex life improved to her actually needing it. Like needing a release....so I think for me, our sex life being so dull in the past was equally my fault. I learned that it's easy to know something's wrong but you have to have the ambition to try and fix it. Now she's pregnant so I never know where she's at sexually. I selfishly admit that I can't wait till we have the kid so our sex life can hopefully get back to normal.


----------



## DownButNotOut (Apr 9, 2009)

martino said:


> I selfishly admit that I can't wait till we have the kid so our sex life can hopefully get back to normal.


:rofl: Oh you naive man. Welcome to the dark side Martino. 

jk...seriously congrats, and I hope you do get back to normal afterward.


----------



## NothingMan (Jul 16, 2009)

Martino,


6 weeks after child birth before the doctors say you can have sex again. Also, I think it depends on the type of birth is was too. The bigger problem is, children are exhausting. Hopefully your wife wont be "tired" all the time.



John


----------



## Mommybean (Jan 22, 2009)

Martino,
Don't let everyone scare you. They do say six weeks, but we never waited much past 3 or 4...waiting that long about killed me...LOL...

It may take a while to get back into the swing of things....feedings every 2-3 hours tend to kill your drive for....anything really....but we have a 4 year old and a 2 year old and our sex life is GREAT!!!


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

1. How many get sex just about everyday? Almost 5-6 a week
2. How many get a blowjob everyday? Never, she gags
3.Is your wife the aggressor? nope, never
4.Get your fantasties fulfilled? yes, 80% of the time
5. Share everything, good bad and the uguly? yes
6.Have a wife that wants to be treated like a porn star in the bedroom? no
7.Does not care about other men? not interested at all to my disbelief
8.Actually loves giving you pleasure? yes, prefers receiving
9.Takes interest in your sports, music etc??? yes


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

This is our kid no #2 so i'm not naive. I get up and do late night feedings, i'm an old pro. Just saying that our love life got better after I accepted that I wasn't the stud I thought I was and started learning.


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

I am sorry to hear about all the lack of love,attention and creativity.I hope things do improve for you all.Do you guys go the extra mile for your wive's?Martino- it is great to see a man admit that he is also part of the problem as well as the solution.Word of advice, we have young child...so you will have to be patient and even more creative when it comes to sex.


----------



## jivey (Jun 18, 2009)

1. How many get sex just about everyday? yes
2. How many get a blow job everyday? i could if I wanted her too.. But she teases the heck out of it drives me nuts. So i end up throwing her down and i jump on her.
3.Is your wife the aggressor? sometimes
4.Get your fantasies fulfilled? some of them
5. Share everything, good bad and the ugly? i do my wife is learning
6.Have a wife that wants to be treated like a porn star in the bedroom? no
7.Does not care about other men? my wife doesn't.. but that is what she said
8.Actually loves giving you pleasure? yes, my wife love to give me pleasure and I love to give her pleasure..just ask her about last night
9.Takes interest in your sports, music etc??? Most things most of the time


----------



## Gomez (Jun 5, 2009)

1. Yes average 9 times a week.
2. about 5 a week, so not every day.
3. Rarely but it does happen about 15 % of the time
4. Yep a lil imagination goes a long way
5. Yes we share everything
6. Shes got "Porn Queen" on her tounge ring so ya
7. Her fantasy is a threesome but until we can clone me its not gonna happen, we pretend w toys tho.
8. Yes she does
9. We do kickboxing and watch tv series together, she also watches anime and plays video games with me so ya.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

1. no
2. no
3. no
4. no
5. no
6. no
7. no
8. no
9. no


----------



## mrmrder (Aug 9, 2009)

my wife will not let me lick her down there even though i love to do so. she says it s disgusting. she would never blow me and barely touches me while having sex.


----------



## hitched4ever (Aug 3, 2009)

Okeydokie and mrmrder, my deepest sympathies to you both.
It is indeed sad how many individuals fall into a state of 'sexual selfishness' and how it affects their spouse. Also, some people are raised with a type of brainwashing (for lack of a better term) where they are taught that even their own body parts are "dirty" let alone specific sexual activities. This kind of upbringing can have far reaching and lasting effects on a person....and the people they marry.


----------



## nightshade (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll try to answer for my H: 

1. How many get sex just about everyday? Thats assuming we have the time or inclination everyday, which we don't. Sometimes it's between watching a R movie, video games or sex and sex doesn't always win (sometimes to my chagrin). 
2. How many get a blowjob everyday? No... 
3.Is your wife the aggressor? Yes, sometimes
4.Get your fantasties fulfilled? As far as I know, yes.  
5. Share everything, good bad and the uguly? Yep
6.Have a wife that wants to be treated like a porn star in the bedroom? I'd rather be treated like a human being, thank you. No scratch that, I require. 
7.Does not care about other men? As in wanting to be with? No. 
8.Actually loves giving you pleasure? Of course
9.Takes interest in your sports, music etc??? H isn't into much sports, but we both like boxing. Our music collections overlap a lot, so yeah. We have lots of double copies of CDs in our collective music.


----------



## momof4 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Speaking for my husband and being honest...*1. How many get sex just about everyday?
*My wife wants it everyday but we don't always.*
2. How many get a blowjob everyday?
* Whoo-hoo...I do*
3.Is your wife the aggressor?
*Definitly she is the aggresor, scares me sometimes...lol!!!!* 
4.Get your fantasties fulfilled?
*Don't have many fantasies cause she is a freak and usually performs things I would have never thought of..*
5. Share everything, good bad and the uguly?
*Yeah, depending on what you mean*
6.Have a wife that wants to be treated like a porn star in the bedroom?
*My wife is my porn star*
7.Does not care about other men?
* Just likes looking at them and fantasizing but who doesn't*
8.Actually loves giving you pleasure?
*She loves making me cum* 
9.Takes interest in your sports, music etc???
*My wife loves sports and cars almost more then I do...=D*


----------



## gabejoel (Jul 8, 2009)

Momof4- So awesome to hear! I just ask these things to see how common they are ...not to judge or to brag, but just too see how many people especially women that are likeminded...because i feel as though i dont have that much in common with other women...so it is nice to hear.Keep having fun.


----------



## Catholic_RN (Aug 10, 2009)

momof4 said:


> *Speaking for my husband and being honest...*1. How many get sex just about everyday?
> *My wife wants it everyday but we don't always.*
> 2. How many get a blowjob everyday?
> * Whoo-hoo...I do*
> ...


Wow


----------

